# This is how I train my beagle puppy.



## mn_beagleboy (Jan 11, 2005)

This is how I start my young dogs to chase rabbits. I let my older dog run the rabbit and leash the young dog by the rabbit running lane. Once the young dog sees the rabbits, unleash the pup to sight chase it. After the sight chase and the pup doesn't run with the older dog, leash the pup again. Allow the pup to sight chase the rabbit couple times and the light ball will click. I did this to one of my puppy two weeks ago and it only took me four times to start her. Right now, the puppy can circle her own rabbits.

Beagleboy


----------

